# Nero Lemania Military Stopwatch



## pauluspaolo

Granted it's not a pocket watch (maybe I should have posted this in the military section







) but it's still quite an interesting item (I think!!







!!). The movement's a work of art & it's in excellent condition - both mechanically & cosmetically. It's a military timer & I think the markings on the back - a broadarrow + some numbers (sorry don't have a photo) - indicate that it was issued to the Navy.

The movement's fantastic & keeps great time (compared to my G-Shock countdown timer!!), the subdial at 30 seconds shows constant seconds, it starts going as soon as the watch is wound & can't be stopped. The subdial at the top (12 or 60) times up to 30 mins. The crown is used to wind the movement & start/stop/reset the stopwatch. The button at 55 (11) is is for the split second function - what looks like one central seconds hand is in fact two, once the stopwatch is started both start moving until the split seconds button is pressed, then one of them stops showing the time elapsed at that particular point (the other carries on round the dial), pressing the split second button again causes the stopped hand to whizz round the dial to catch up to the other one


----------



## pauluspaolo

Here's the movement - signed Lemania & 17 jewels. I've no idea what the other markings mean. It's a thing of beauty, at least to my eyes, & I wouldn't want to have to take it apart & reassemble it - 'tis very complicated!


----------



## pauluspaolo

All right, what's happened to my pics?







? They were there a minute ago now there's some link which doesn't work









Both are/were well within the 100k upload limit


----------



## pauluspaolo

Try again


----------



## pauluspaolo

Well that didn't work either









I'm not doing anything different to what I've done 100's of times before so what gives??


----------



## pauluspaolo

I'll have another go







!

Well that's not worked either so I'll give it up as a bad job for now - wierd though that I've just posted a picture without any problems at all in Japanese watch section


----------



## mattjg01

Pics are working fine for me Paul. Nice movement.


----------



## Guest

pauluspaolo said:


> Granted it's not a pocket watch (maybe I should have posted this in the military section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it's still quite an interesting item (I think!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!). The movement's a work of art & it's in excellent condition - both mechanically & cosmetically. It's a military timer & I think the markings on the back - a broadarrow + some numbers (sorry don't have a photo) - indicate that it was issued to the Navy.
> 
> The movement's fantastic & keeps great time (compared to my G-Shock countdown timer!!), the subdial at 30 seconds shows constant seconds, it starts going as soon as the watch is wound & can't be stopped. The subdial at the top (12 or 60) times up to 30 mins. The crown is used to wind the movement & start/stop/reset the stopwatch. The button at 55 (11) is is for the split second function - what looks like one central seconds hand is in fact two, once the stopwatch is started both start moving until the split seconds button is pressed, then one of them stops showing the time elapsed at that particular point (the other carries on round the dial), pressing the split second button again causes the stopped hand to whizz round the dial to catch up to the other one










Thats a nice stopwatch Paul.









Rabbit


----------

